# Mass Air Flow



## tdee (Mar 13, 2004)

A friend of mine took his 2001 Maxima to the local dealer for problems he was having. He said when he tried to go full throttle the car just bogged down like a fuel filter stopped up. They tested everything and said fuel pressure was perfect but mass air flow sensor was not responding. Of course they wanted $800 to repair it. He purchased a rebuilt one at advance auto and got me to install it. Same problem, when I power down on it it just does not go any faster. Now it is going dead when he comes to a stop. Does this mass air flow sensor need reprogramming because that is what Nissan told him when they run the tests. Would installing a rebuilt one still cause this issue? Is there a way to reprogram it without going to the dealer. I am not sure the MAF is whats wrong with the car but since we installed the rebuilt one it runs worse. Also I took the car today to autozone to get the codes. PO172 and PO172 is showing up. Would that cause this car to not have power at full throttle.


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Does this car have the DE-K engine in it? My knoledge is mostly centered around 4th gen maximas. But off the top of my head a few things to check would be,

1) Front heated o2 sensor.

2) Injectors.

3) exaust leak.

The other two things i would have suggested you already looked into. Like i said i mostly have personal experence with the VQ30DEs. Try searching the 5th gen forums, sombody has to have had this problem before. Good luck.


----------



## tdee (Mar 13, 2004)

I am not sure which engine it has. All I know it is a V6. I disconnected the battery cable and left it over night. The next day I drove it a few miles and it started running perfect. It now runs like it is supposed to. I guess the computer and Mass Air flow sensor got together and got to be friends:wtf:. The service engine light is not coming on. He has drove it about 100 miles so far and all is good. Thanks. Tom


----------



## smartine (Jun 29, 2005)

Faulty Mass Air Flow sensors from Nissan. Has any one had this same problem.
I am looking for a customer service email address. This is concerning a Mass Air Flow Senor replacement:
1. August 2007
2. January 2011
I would like to know why the life expectancy of these units is 4 years and why Nissan can't fix these units before they sell them. 
Thank you Sharon


----------

